# Separate computer for encoding?



## Red_Two (Mar 17, 2018)

I was wondering if you could encode on 1 pc and then stream to twitch on another pc. In a perfect world, you could just NDI plugin but that just sends a stream of a video to another pc. Then you would start streaming from that PC. View the thread it has good info on the subject. I thought an updated one would be good.
A 2013 thread details this well: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/separate-computer-for-encoding.5064/


----------



## Marcedo (Mar 17, 2018)

hm. not sure if thats what you want, but that guy below just uses NDI to do so.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH_ECDLkKEA&t=


----------



## Andrew Pealock (Mar 18, 2018)

Red_Two said:


> I was wondering if you could encode on 1 pc and then stream to twitch on another pc. In a perfect world, you could just NDI plugin but that just sends a stream of a video to another pc. Then you would start streaming from that PC. View the thread it has good info on the subject. I thought an updated one would be good.
> A 2013 thread details this well: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/separate-computer-for-encoding.5064/



If I am reading this right, it sounds like you want to distribute the workload between two machines? If "Computer A" is doing the encoding, the stream is already prepped for delivery, thus eliminating the need for "Computer B." What would the need be for sending it to Twitch on Computer B? 

I use a dual PC setup with a gaming PC and a super cheap used Dell Optiplex. I send my OBS output from the gaming PC using just NDI and then receive it on the other PC to encode and stream to Twitch/YouTube. I am sure you know all about this. Would that not suffice for your needs?


----------

